# Grundwissen



## chrisjahl (16. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,

habe mal ne frage und zwar ob wer von euch gute einführungen kennt im bereicht Internet,Netzwerk, Kryptologie habe zwar über google welche gefudnen aber die waren net so super die dokumente könne auch in englisch sein
die artikel sollen halt ein gutes grundwissen geben über die sachen

ich hoffe ich bin im richtiogen forum damit

mfg
chris


----------



## jesuspresley (6. November 2008)

Ich empfehle dir, ein Buch zu kaufen, auch wenns teuer ist. Man kommt tiefer in die Materie rein, wenn man Dinge in Ruhe lesen und parallel am Screen oder unterm Tisch nachvollziehen kann:
http://tinyurl.com/6qtyv6

Ansonsten ist der Wikipedia-Eintrag "Ethernet" ein guter Startpunkt - wie bei allen anderen Themen auch. Dort findest du weiterführende Links:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet#Literatur

...und dann zu diesem Artikel, den ich schon während meiner Ausbildung kennengelernt habe und für gut befinde:
http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/netze/

Gruss & viel Spass.


----------



## zeroize (6. November 2008)

Was einen gut weiterbringt und für den "Lebenslauf" auch nicht völlig falsch sind die CISCO-Grundkurse - die kosten aber natürlich Geld - sind aber über das Internet zu machen.
Einige VHSn bieten das meine ich an!


----------

